# NPPs



## efuhrmann (Feb 12, 2009)

Can NPPs bill "incident to" in SNF's?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 13, 2009)

See page 18~

http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/pubs/nonphyguide.pdf


----------



## efuhrmann (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not seeing the "incident to" guidelines...am I just being dumb?


----------



## Erica1217 (Feb 13, 2009)

See page 15 - "To summarize, incident to services are allowable in the office and home setting only."


----------

